# JdX324 - blade disengages when turning.



## DennisP (Jul 15, 2013)

Recently changed the battery but can't understand why, when I turn tightly, the mower disengages then starts again. Now mower only engages when I drive in circle to the left. Any ideas? Can't mow in a straight line around here lol!


----------

